# Name my mantids!



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

I am gonna get 3 Giant Indian mantids soon, and i was wondering if anyone had any good ideas for names. Please give me some good mantid names.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 4, 2008)

Indiana Jones 1,2 and 3!!!Joking


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Indiana Jones 1,2 and 3!!!Joking


Indiana Jones is a great name!!! thank you!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

any other names? please list them in a reply!


----------



## After Effect (Jul 4, 2008)

Zorak-the largest male

Ramond-the eaten

Pinchy-the cute one

Rebeca-after an exgirlfriend(also the name of my Ulcer lol jk)

Mother Superior-for when I get into breeding

Revrend Mantis-just sounds cool.

Hope you like, I thought about using these names when my ooth hatches.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 4, 2008)

Altier

Saren

Mr anderson

Crow

Tom servo

Solid snake

Gordon freeman

All off games/films


----------



## After Effect (Jul 4, 2008)

WOOT! Gordon Freeman!

how about Strider

Eli

Alyx

Headly Lamar-wating for joke-

or even Dog.

1/2Life rules almost as much as Mantids


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

After Effect said:


> Zorak-the largest maleRamond-the eaten
> 
> Pinchy-the cute one
> 
> ...


I realy like reverend mantis!all the other ones are cool to!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

After Effect said:


> WOOT! Gordon Freeman!how about Strider
> 
> Eli
> 
> ...


cool!

B)


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2008)

#1, #2, and #3.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

Rick said:


> #1, #2, and #3.


Ummmmmm thats not very funny.


----------



## After Effect (Jul 4, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Ummmmmm thats not very funny.


prob. has too many to name.

He may not be funny, but he knows Mantids and is super helpfull in his posts.

I think I'll name one Rick.

More names:

male:

Dr. Gias Baltar, Vegeta, Piccollo, Feff, Guild

female:

Myria, Ishtar, Minmei, Bulma, Tricia


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Ummmmmm thats not very funny.


It was not supposed to be funny. B) 

Meet #2, #3, and #4.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 5, 2008)

Rick said:


> It was not supposed to be funny. B) Meet #2, #3, and #4.


lol :lol: cool


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

Rick said:


> It was not supposed to be funny. B) Meet #2, #3, and #4.


Oh, i'm sorry dude I didnt know your didnt mean it to be funny. Do you name them that becouse you have a bunch of mantids, or do just think 2# 3# &amp; 4# are fine names (not ment as an insult)? Are those giant indian mantids? What kind of mantid are they?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

these are giant asians.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 5, 2008)

After Effect said:


> WOOT! Gordon Freeman!how about Strider
> 
> Eli
> 
> ...


Omg another half lifer  

What ones have you played? ive done hl hl2 hl2:1 and hl2:2


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

muh... how bout Alien or predator &gt;  

and than put them in a battle...

ALIEN VS PREDATOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## After Effect (Jul 5, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Omg another half lifer  What ones have you played? ive done hl hl2 hl2:1 and hl2:2


I have played through all of thoes too.

I'll start 1/2life thread in non-mantis section so we can discuss and not mess up this thread.

Namessee if anyone knowes whare these are from)

Avatar

Elinore

Necron 99

Peace


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't name insects. I reserve names for higher life forms. Mantids are not around long enough for me to get attached to in any sort of way. If I have multiples of one species assigning them a number keeps track of them and helps track ooth laying, matings, etc.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 7, 2008)

Ya! Go Rick! I assign my mantids pin codes.


----------



## Utopia93 (Jul 14, 2008)

I names mine Priscilla, Ophelia, Octavius, Fernando and Meganimus and Louvre.


----------



## Utopia93 (Jul 14, 2008)

I named mine Priscilla, Ophelia, Octavius, Fernando and Meganimus and Louvre.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 14, 2008)

i like it how rick has there number wrote on there wing..lol like cows waiting to go to the slaughter//lol


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i like it how rick has there number wrote on there wing..lol like cows waiting to go to the slaughter//lol


he he and the female is the slaughterer


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 14, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Ya! Go Rick! I assign my mantids pin codes.


Good god, it seems like everyone is worshiping rick for writing on his mantids, lol.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 15, 2008)

:huh:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 15, 2008)

&lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 15, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt;


 :wacko: :huh:   :angry: &lt;_&lt;


----------

